# Over The Top



## swanny32 (Mar 31, 2014)

Right lads, my pro is fully booked this week and I have our societies finals day on Friday which, with a good score, I can still place in the prizes. Yesterday on the course was abysmal, really cutting across the ball, much more than I normally do and hitting some big slices.

I know I'm coming over the top and this has been a problem for me since I started playing golf. I've tried the gateway drill and pump drill with my pro, which are ok during practice swings but when I actually hit the ball, my mind and body just don't want to start the club on the right path down, I come over the top and wahaaay, there she goes. OB!

Lost the will to live yesterday, anyone got any other bright ideas to help me attack the ball from the inside?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 31, 2014)

I do this too. Forget the arms. From the top, rotate the shoulders & upper body, feel as if the shoulders are dragging the arms around. Works for me.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 31, 2014)

Apart from slowing the start of the down-swing, there's a couple of 'fixes' that I have seen work. Thought of swinging between bowler and mid-off works for me - as long as wrists are solid through impact. A better fix is the try and keep you balance more towards your heels - even on them at first - throughout the swing. An ott swing pitches you towards your toes, so you are countering that effect. 

If it's really messing with your head on the course, a pure band-aid job is to just set up aiming right and live with a pull - doesn't fix anything, but can get you through a round without it completely destroying you game. Gives you something 'positive' to think about rather than negative, which tends to help you enjoy the round more anyway!


----------



## jak kez 187 (Mar 31, 2014)

I find that feeling like i start the downswing with my lower half helps me to stop swinging over the top.
Slightly bump the hips towards target helps me to open them up and my arms lag behind a bit more and come down on plane. 
Having said that I went to the range the other day and was hitting some of the worst slices i've ever hit after 4 months of hitting non so it could be back to square 1, golf for you!


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 31, 2014)

jak kez 187 said:



			...
Having said that I went to the range the other day and was hitting some of the worst slices i've ever hit after 4 months of hitting non so it could be back to square 1, golf for you!
		
Click to expand...

Could be a completely different reason! Push Fade/Slices do exist. The swing path issue may be fixed, but if the arms are behind the body (not uncommon when 'fixing' ott, as you concentrate on moving the body and 'forget' the arms), an open face is the likely result. It's all about sequencing and timing!


----------



## swanny32 (Mar 31, 2014)

Aiming right and pulling is definitely not an option for me, I have the occasional pull here and there but I wouldn't be confident of hitting a pull and some of the holes at our course are very tight down the right side with lots of OB.

Saw a video with a drill where you drop the club at the top of your back swing, might go and give that a go in the back garden in a bit.


----------



## Tommo21 (Mar 31, 2014)

In my opinion lots of players who start out, and some veterans, think you line your body to the target, rather than being parallel. That means you have to pull the ball to get it on line. 
Proper alignment and ball position is the key then have a look at this Hogan vid. It really explains it well. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL_6M_xZvq0


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 31, 2014)

Tommo21 said:



			In my opinion lots of players who start out, and some veterans, think you line your body to the target, rather than being parallel. That means you have to pull the ball to get it on line. 
Proper alignment and ball position is the key then have a look at this Hogan vid. It really explains it well. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL_6M_xZvq0

Click to expand...

While certainly valid, and good practice, I don't believe lining your body up a yard to the left of a pin 200+ yards away is all that significant to pointing them AT the pin. The swing path - in relation to the body - has a much more significant  effect on the shape imo.

Btw. 'If you don't mind', I prefer this vid https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EplK2bTjDCk :whoo:


----------



## the_coach (Mar 31, 2014)

swanny32 said:



			Right lads, my pro is fully booked this week and I have our societies finals day on Friday which, with a good score, I can still place in the prizes. Yesterday on the course was abysmal, really cutting across the ball, much more than I normally do and hitting some big slices.

I know I'm coming over the top and this has been a problem for me since I started playing golf. I've tried the gateway drill and pump drill with my pro, which are ok during practice swings but when I actually hit the ball, my mind and body just don't want to start the club on the right path down, I come over the top and wahaaay, there she goes. OB!

Lost the will to live yesterday, anyone got any other bright ideas to help me attack the ball from the inside?
		
Click to expand...

Over the top of plane, out to in happens on the way down because the upper body, shoulders chest arms & club start the downswing move first. 
Often occurs because of how the club was taken back. Start the downswing with the shoulders arms upper body & you'll never get rid of it.

Long term fix, means doing a bunch of things differently, if you want I can explain in detail. Fix will depend of which of the causes of this problem is giving you the issue, could be one or a couple if things together. Can be fixed though with some precise changes & judicious practice.

But that said short term fix: do everything you can to make absolutely sure your grip is correct & you're aimed & aligned properly relevant to your target & ball target line.

At top of the swing make sure the shoulder turn is complete but that the arms & club stop when the upper body/shoulder turn stops, no over swinging of arms alone or collapsing of the elbows.

Then feel that you leave your back 'looking' at target & do feel you do 'nothing' with your shoulders & arms they feel fractionally still. 
Feel your lower body initiate the downswing from the ground up & feel that your abdomen turns to target which pulls then on your upper chest shoulders & arms & club, feel they are being 'pulled down' into impact & then your arms & club move past your chin & head until your right shoulder pulls your head up in the through swing to a fully balanced finish. 

Keep in mind the swing is, from the end of the backswing led by the lower body through impact & 'collection of the ball' on the face, that way you get acceleration through impact & not a hit instinct when everything kinda stops pretty soon after contact in terms of proper momentum.

If you get to the range put a club or a rod down the other side of the ball furthest away from you. 

But put it aimed right (about 30Âº right of your target, ball/target line. 

You line the club face square to target, align yourself square, parallel left of the target & ball/target line _but_ you aim to swing down & through impact along the line of the rod/club that you've aimed right of target.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 31, 2014)

Try the drill in this video, it should help:

[video=youtube;YVI65Vw08dA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVI65Vw08dA[/video]


----------



## macca64 (Mar 31, 2014)

the_coach said:



			Over the top of plane, out to in happens on the way down because the upper body, shoulders chest arms & club start the downswing move first. 
Often occurs because of how the club was taken back. Start the downswing with the shoulders arms upper body & you'll never get rid of it.

Long term fix, means doing a bunch of things differently, if you want I can explain in detail. Fix will depend of which of the causes of this problem is giving you the issue, could be one or a couple if things together. Can be fixed though with some precise changes & judicious practice.

But that said short term fix: do everything you can to make absolutely sure your grip is correct & you're aimed & aligned properly relevant to your target & ball target line.

At top of the swing make sure the shoulder turn is complete but that the arms & club stop when the upper body/shoulder turn stops, no over swinging of arms alone or collapsing of the elbows.

Then feel that you leave your back 'looking' at target & do feel you do 'nothing' with your shoulders & arms they feel fractionally still. 
Feel your lower body initiate the downswing from the ground up & feel that your abdomen turns to target which pulls then on your upper chest shoulders & arms & club, feel they are being 'pulled down' into impact & then your arms & club move past your chin & head until your right shoulder pulls your head up in the through swing to a fully balanced finish. 

Keep in mind the swing is, from the end of the backswing led by the lower body through impact & 'collection of the ball' on the face, that way you get acceleration through impact & not a hit instinct when everything kinda stops pretty soon after contact in terms of proper momentum.

If you get to the range put a club or a rod down the other side of the ball furthest away from you. 

But put it aimed right (about 30Âº right of your target, ball/target line. 

You line the club face square to target, align yourself square, parallel left of the target & ball/target line _but_ you aim to swing down & through impact along the line of the rod/club that you've aimed right of target.
		
Click to expand...

when you start the downswing with the the lower body, is that a slide of the hips, or a rotation ?


----------



## the_coach (Mar 31, 2014)

macca64 said:



			when you start the downswing with the the lower body, is that a slide of the hips, or a rotation ?
		
Click to expand...

It's a small lateral movement left with the hips, more a small bump left, you don't want a rotation straight away, but neither do you want a big slide left either, a big slide will get the arms & club stuck too far behind you in the downswing leading to the hands flipping through impact.

But this smallish lateral bump left is itself is brought about really by the weight pressure squeezing down into the ground in the left (or lead) foot, this brings the left knee back in line so the hips moves laterally a few inches before it starts to turn & clear, more of a little lateral bump left a couple of inches.

If you just rotate/turn & clear the hips straight away you just spin out the right hip towards the ball/target line which just throws the shoulders arms/club straight away over the plane, the over the top move you don't want.

If you can practice on grass with 2 alignment rods, put one at tour left heel vertically so at the top it'll be 2" or 3" away from your left hip than at transition feel weight in your left foot first & your hip just move to touch the rod before it rotates/turns left & clears.

While your doing this you can use another rod to check you don't sway right, away from the ball in the backswing.

Just push another rod into the ground at your right heel but this one is angled up the right leg so at address it's touching your right hip. Then as you take the club away & go into the backswing make sure your right hip turns inside this rod, it doesn't push this rod to the right away from target. Good feeling is that you right back wallet pocket actually is moving in the direction towards the target & not to the right away from target.

NB: Make sure both rods are pushed in the ground far enough, particularly the right side one so you don't catch your arms on it in the downswing.


----------



## macca64 (Mar 31, 2014)

the_coach said:



			It's a small lateral movement left with the hips, more a small bump left, you don't want a rotation straight away, but neither do you want a big slide left either, a big slide will get the arms & club stuck too far behind you in the downswing leading to the hands flipping through impact.

But this smallish lateral bump left is itself is brought about really by the weight pressure squeezing down into the ground in the left (or lead) foot, this brings the left knee back in line so the hips moves laterally a few inches before it starts to turn & clear, more of a little lateral bump left a couple of inches.

If you just rotate/turn & clear the hips straight away you just spin out the right hip towards the ball/target line which just throws the shoulders arms/club straight away over the plane, the over the top move you don't want.

If you can practice on grass with 2 alignment rods, put one at tour left heel vertically so at the top it'll be 2" or 3" away from your left hip than at transition feel weight in your left foot first & your hip just move to touch the rod before it rotates/turns left & clears.

While your doing this you can use another rod to check you don't sway right, away from the ball in the backswing.

Just push another rod into the ground at your right heel but this one is angled up the right leg so at address it's touching your right hip. Then as you take the club away & go into the backswing make sure your right hip turns inside this rod, it doesn't push this rod to the right away from target. Good feeling is that you right back wallet pocket actually is moving in the direction towards the target & not to the right away from target.

NB: Make sure both rods are pushed in the ground far enough, particularly the right side one so you don't catch your arms on it in 
the downswing.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, pretty much wot I was I told when I was having lessons, very tricky to get right for me, lots of tops, got another one next week, 1st for 18 mnths must work at it this time !!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 31, 2014)

Trying to hit the ball too hard?  Very often the root cause of a pull, trying to squeeze those extra few yards out of the swing. 

Easy tempo, feel the right shoulder passing under your chin  :thup:


----------



## macca64 (Mar 31, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Trying to hit the ball too hard?  Very often the root cause of a pull, trying to squeeze those extra few yards out of the swing. 

Easy tempo, feel the right shoulder passing under your chin  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Defo, got the tempo sorted (I think ) on the short irons, long irons and fariway a real problem at the moment,


----------



## the_coach (Mar 31, 2014)

macca64 said:



			Nice one, pretty much wot I was I told when I was having lessons, very tricky to get right for me, lots of tops, got another one next week, 1st for 18 mnths must work at it this time !!
		
Click to expand...

If lots of tops, you need to make sure that weight gets to the left side, not a big jump with the weight, try feeling you've a sponge under your left foot & you're just firmly squeezing water out of it, then feel the small hip bump then hip turn left.

Try to make sure you're not leaving the weight on the right leg coming into impact, it will cause you to lean back some that makes the arms hands & club work upwards so you get the 'tops' or 'thins', leave a ways too much weight on the right side & it will cause your hands to flip with the left wrist collapsing upwards through impact.


----------



## macca64 (Mar 31, 2014)

the_coach said:



			If lots of tops, you need to make sure that weight gets to the left side, not a big jump with the weight, try feeling you've a sponge under your left foot & you're just firmly squeezing water out of it, then feel the small hip bump then hip turn left.

Try to make sure you're not leaving the weight on the right leg coming into impact, it will cause you to lean back some that makes the arms hands & club work upwards so you get the 'tops' or 'thins', leave a ways too much weight on the right side & it will cause your hands to flip with the left wrist collapsing upwards through impact.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, its like you can see my swing !!!!!!


----------



## the_coach (Mar 31, 2014)

macca64 said:



			Blimey, its like you can see my swing !!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ha .... 

It's easier to cure than you probably think, just takes some precise working through to get the sequencing right.
Helps often to practice with say an 8i at just 70% speed, gives you the time to 'feel' the correct timed & sequenced moves.

First off though make sure the grip, aim, alignment & posture are all in the right place.
Good luck with it


----------



## One Planer (Mar 31, 2014)

This is something, probably, a little personal to me...... 

But. 

I find it much easier to move my hips and weight correctly if I complete my backswing. My worst swings into an OTT move seem to come when I get 'quick' in transition. 

I don't let my back swing finish and power down with my arms. 

My best swings come when I let my backswing finish, with my back to target, then make a conscious effort to move my left hip and weight more left. If I do this the arms/shoulders/upper body take acre of themselves. 

Probably utter tosh, but I find it helps me.


----------



## the_coach (Mar 31, 2014)

No, that's completely true, you've gotta finish the backswing shoulder/body pivot, for sure. Feeling your back look at target as your shoulders arms feel still fractionally is a good feel to have as your lower body starts the downswing as I outlined earlier.
All good things to do.

Most problems with OTT can be traced to start off with grip position, grip pressure & the first couple feet of the takeaway any independent move of rolling or hinging the wrists which will dictate the direction of the path of the backswing which will have a great bearing on the swing path down & to impact.


----------



## swanny32 (Mar 31, 2014)

Going down the range with a friend tomorrow evening to work on some stuff and see if we can fix this OTT swing at long last. I've been controlling it reasonably well over the last year but it's starting to come back more and more as each week passes. My pro is fully booked this week so no chance of getting a lesson, I'll work on it tomorrow night and get booked in with him next week. Just needed something to work on this week before I go and play for the club on Sunday.


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 2, 2014)

So I went to the range last night and was working on starting the downswing with my lower body, screamed a couple but also found that I was skying a fair few as well which is something I don't normally do. Why??


----------



## the_coach (Apr 2, 2014)

swanny32 said:



			So I went to the range last night and was working on starting the downswing with my lower body, screamed a couple but also found that I was skying a fair few as well which is something I don't normally do. Why??
		
Click to expand...

As ever with golf, it's always a question of 'degrees'. That's why the fundamental address position, aim, alignment, ball position & posture absolutely crucial.

Yes you've got to start the downswing from the ground up, so weight goes to left foot leg. 

But you gotta be really careful you ain't jumping & sliding left as this will take you upper body & head to the left some (if your backswing not quite correct your upper body & head good even be moving to the left as you take the club back), even left of the ball which is definitely what you don't want! 

Lower body starts the downswing & the weight is on the left foot, left leg _but the upper body still has to stay behind the ball_.

If your chest, upper body moves forward to in front of the ball as well, all you'll be able to do is chop down on the ball steeply (& usually over the top, which is over the plane & steep out to in swing path.)

Couple of thoughts on these links here should help.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sd33h1w5KAE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNTU--85mkY


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah, I was definitely getting ahead of the ball and hitting down on it. In actual fact, this ties in nicely with the clinic I had with Joe Miller a couple weeks ago at Wentworth.


----------



## lex! (Apr 2, 2014)

swanny32 said:



			So I went to the range last night and was working on starting the downswing with my lower body, screamed a couple but also found that I was skying a fair few as well which is something I don't normally do. Why??
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like its still going OTT and cutting across and then skying it, but your PRO will sort it of course. If I start thinking lower body I am in big trouble, I start shifting and swaying and its all over the place. I prefer quiet legs then just think of completing a turn in the backswing. Btw i played  Forrester for the first time last Friday and really enjoyed it. I am new to the area so if you fancy a game anytime then please let me know.


----------



## the_coach (Apr 2, 2014)

If you've happen to have read any of my other posts on starting the transition move, you will have noticed I speak often of ground forces, of weight pressure in the left or lead foot/leg, which enables the downswing sequence to happen in the right order. 
The tip I've mentioned often is imagining a sponge under the left foot & once at the top the first thing you do is squeeze this 'imagined sponge' downwards into the ground which starts the transition from the top, but the upper body & head still stay behind the ball as the arms & club move down & the torso/shoulder turn through impact to a balanced finish.

Transition sequence starting out of order from the top is what contributes heavily to a steep, over plane out to in swing (combine that with the upper body moving left as well it gets steeper & choppier so the skied driver or lots of other not so good contacts either, pulls, pull slices, lots of height not so much forward distance. Often address position/posture & takeaway/backswing are not quite right so this is quite often why the OTT move is more likely to happen anyways.

Just had a search through the ole interweb found this, the first time I've seen anyone else talk about a sponge!  some other good thoughts here, to have, to stop the OTT steep swing (around about 2'.45" there's reference to the weight pressure in the left/lead foot, although it's worth looking at it all)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2GDUGL_GTc


----------



## CMAC (Apr 5, 2014)

the_coach said:



			If you've happen to have read any of my other posts on starting the transition move, you will have noticed I speak often of ground forces, of weight pressure in the left or lead foot/leg, which enables the downswing sequence to happen in the right order. 
The tip I've mentioned often is imagining a sponge under the left foot & once at the top the first thing you do is squeeze this 'imagined sponge' downwards into the ground which starts the transition from the top, but the upper body & head still stay behind the ball as the arms & club move down & the torso/shoulder turn through impact to a balanced finish.

Transition sequence starting out of order from the top is what contributes heavily to a steep, over plane out to in swing (combine that with the upper body moving left as well it gets steeper & choppier so the skied driver or lots of other not so good contacts either, pulls, pull slices, lots of height not so much forward distance. Often address position/posture & takeaway/backswing are not quite right so this is quite often why the OTT move is more likely to happen anyways.

Just had a search through the ole interweb found this, the first time I've seen anyone else talk about a sponge!  some other good thoughts here, to have, to stop the OTT steep swing (around about 2'.45" there's reference to the weight pressure in the left/lead foot, although it's worth looking at it all)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2GDUGL_GTc

Click to expand...

more great insight and excellent video- cheers coach:thup:

embedded it for anyone else - a childs/dogs spnge that makes a sound when squeezed would work well from a sensory perspective I would think

[video=youtube_share;L2GDUGL_GTc]http://youtu.be/L2GDUGL_GTc[/video]


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 5, 2014)

excellent vid, really liking the exercises, added to my youtube playlist


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 11, 2014)

So, I had a lesson with my pro yesterday and he told me that I'm not coming over the top enough to drastically effect the flight of the ball, he said, and showed me, that it's very minimal although I probably have a tendency to come further over the top when I get too quick.

A few things that he picked up on were simple things, which we addressed first. Because I had too much hip movement in my back swing, I was massively over swinging and letting go of the club at the top of my swing, the club would then drop a bit and open up. I'd then start my downswing, regrip the club with an open clubface and BOOM, off to the right it would go. We tightened the left hand a bit and shortened the back swing make sure I didn't cup my left wrist at the top of the swing and it straightened me out almost immediately.

We also did some work on spine tilt and staying behind the ball, which took a few shots to get used too but once I had it down, I was bombing my driver with a touch of fade, which is exactly what I want. 

Next lesson we're going to work on hip resistance and keeping the lower body quieter. Looking forward to it.


----------



## m9wst (Apr 11, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P38JNe-HMsM

This the one you were on about earlier?


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 15, 2014)

This is my major issue right now and one I've been instructed to make my swing thought; flatten the swing and attacked from the inside.

At the moment, on the range, it's producing a world of pain. I really hope it kicks in soon.


----------



## the_coach (Apr 15, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			This is my major issue right now and one I've been instructed to make my swing thought; flatten the swing and attacked from the inside.

At the moment, on the range, it's producing a world of pain. I really hope it kicks in soon.
		
Click to expand...

Best way, if you're not already doing it, to achieve the above.

Is place a club or rod down few inches in front of your toes which parallel left of your ball/target line.

Align yourself to this, paying particular attention to getting the shoulders & hips parallel to this & your ball/target line.

The side of ball away from your place another rod/club down but aimed to the right of your ball/target line by some 25Âº or 30Âº.

Make a good connected backswing to top, feel your back stays looking at target while your lower body starts the downswing then swing along the line of the rod/club aimed to the right, but make sure it's to a balanced finish you can hold for 10 secs.

Try it first with a short iron swinging at 75%, get used the different swing path. 
When you can hit ten in a row, up the speed to 80% another 10 in a row then 85%. 
Then move to a mid iron & repeat all of the above. Move up through the bag doing the same drills long iron, hybrid, 3 metal, driver.


----------



## the_coach (Apr 18, 2014)

Often over the top originally stems from grip, aim/alignment at address which leads to the wrong move away first off.

The wrong move is seen quite often, hands & wrists set & roll right from the get go, so the shaft very soon moves a ways too far inside around the back of the legs, which leads to a poor position at the top way too flat & behind so most who get in this place throw it all over the top & out over the plane leading to the big out to in swing path, resulting in big fades, low left to rights, big slices or big pulls left.

To get out of this it's a must to get set up including grip & particularly aim & parallel left alignment absolutely correct. 

But then you've got to change the way you make the first move away by keeping hands/wrists quiet no early set no roll. So the 'arm triangle' stays intact & the club head stays 'outside' the hands so you can get to the first parallel shaft position with the butt end of the club pointing target ways and not out across ball/target line. 

The shaft's then parallel to the ground the toe line & the ball/target line, from here the left wrist sets 'upwards' (doesn't bend behind bowed) the left arm gets parallel to the ground shaft at 90Âº then the shoulders just continue to turn to the top. The shaft's then over the top of right shoulder & not a ways down & behind the back. 

Then the lower body just starts the downswing & you have a much better slightly inside to square swing path into & through impact.

Good drill, position to look at first moves going back in the vid here, if folks who struggle with too inside & flat going back can get this it'll help cure a lot of ills.

[video=youtube_share;S5D497hngDU]http://youtu.be/S5D497hngDU[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Apr 18, 2014)

swanny32 said:



			Yesterday on the course was abysmal, really cutting across the ball, much more than I normally do and hitting some big slices.

I know I'm coming over the top and this has been a problem for me since I started playing golf. I've tried the gateway drill and pump drill with my pro, which are ok during practice swings but when I actually hit the ball, my mind and body just don't want to start the club on the right path down, I come over the top and wahaaay, there she goes. OB!

Lost the will to live yesterday, anyone got any other bright ideas to help me attack the ball from the inside?
		
Click to expand...


If the backswing & the position of the shaft at top of backswing is in a good place over the top of the right shoulder, really good check point to be there with shaft at the top. 

As, if shaft's down behind your right shoulder & back, therefore a ways too flat, that alone will make you swing out & over the top & a swing a way's left through the ball, as there's really no place else for most folks to swing from here. Also check your shoulders, hips & feet & aimed parallel of your ball target line, neither open or closed. Check your ball position isn't too far forwards.

If the move down is initiated wrongly by the upper body the downswing will still be out over the top of the plane & out to in. 

Good drill to look at for that here. Lot of folks can think this drill looks a bit innocuous & dismiss it, so continue to swing 'out to in'! Much better to actually take it seriously and have it as a drill to use, providing you can get it down it will correct the downswing swing sequence, and when you come to hit shots after will transform your ball striking capabilities.

[video=youtube_share;0mmwXaB8u5A]http://youtu.be/0mmwXaB8u5A[/video]


----------



## rossymcg (Apr 19, 2014)

Seems a bit crackers to me asking advice of people, when you don't know if they know what they're on about, even if they do know what they're on about, they can only make presumptions in your problem because they cannot see it, your interpretation of what's wring and what really is wrong could well be way off the mark,
Post some video, 
when I start dragging the ball left it's nothing to do with the top of my swing it's lower down if I release the club too early.


----------



## the_coach (Apr 19, 2014)

rossymcg said:



			Seems a bit crackers to me asking advice of people, when you don't know if they know what they're on about, even if they do know what they're on about, they can only make presumptions in your problem because they cannot see it, your interpretation of what's wring and what really is wrong could well be way off the mark,
Post some video, 
*when I start dragging the ball left it's nothing to do with the top of my swing it's lower down if I release the club too early.*

Click to expand...

Perhaps you missed that folks do post vids as there are in this thread already that are relevant to the problems others are having. It's a forum about asking for advice if someone wishes too. Not much point being here otherwise really.

Sound impact conditions depend on what's happened long before the club gets to impact. Set-up wrong from the start & you'll just then compound many mistakes which will lead to the golfer making then many compensatory & wrong moves in the sequence back to the ball, leading to all kinds of bad contact through impact.

If you release the, club too early, the problem you have will be much further back in your swing motion even set-up which is giving you the 'early release' problem, it's not just a problem 'lower down' by the time you get there it's already way too late too rectify given the speed, centripetal rotary motion through your body arms & club, & gravity.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 19, 2014)

the_coach said:



			....
If you release the, club too early, the problem you have will be much further back in your swing motion even set-up which is giving you the 'early release' problem, it's not just a problem 'lower down' by the time you get there it's already way too late too rectify given the speed, centripetal rotary motion through your body arms & club, & gravity.
		
Click to expand...

Ah! The old Symptom vs Cause issue!

Or.....What's the REAL (fundamental) problem! Fix that and the symptoms disappear. 'Fix' the symptoms and there's a different, and additional, problem!


----------

